# New Blue Ball Jars



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

In Target today, I saw the prettiest new blue jars! They were a slightly brighter blue than the old-fashioned ones. The only problem is, they were $10.99 for half a dozen small mouth pints.  But they sure were "purty", lol.  I might buy one box just to use for decorative purposes, flowers on the windowsill, etc.

I just looked on Amazon, and they're $13.66, yikes! They actually look more like the last couple of pictures, not as washed out as the first few.
http://www.amazon.com/Ball-Heritage...109441&sr=8-1&keywords=blue+ball+canning+jars


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

I admit, when I saw them at Fleet Farm I bought a pack- they are overpriced for what they are but I was weak- my pickles will look very fancy this year!


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I also bought a pack in a moment of weakness (at the expensive Amazon price)! And I never use regular mouth jars, so don't even have the stock for repeated canning in them. But I have since used all of them for spices; my home dried basil and all the seeds I need for pickling. They look gorgeous in the cupboard so I think well worth the little splurge.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Ladies you need to quit saying how nice they look! I have been on the fence with buying a few of those myself. So far i have resisted the ntemptaton. I have a few of the older green jars and they are excellent for pickles. Ohh heck, i should just pick up a few and be done with it!!!!! :catfight:


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Yes, they are beautiful....I bought some as well....we will drink ice tea in them in the sunshine...LOL


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I bought 2 packs of them from Amazon and don't regret it at all. I use jars for storage of different items on my open kitchen shelves so they will be put to good use. I also use the old blue ones.


----------



## paradise planta (Apr 22, 2008)

I am also guilty of buying a case - I got mine at Fred's for $8.99. I'm not sure what I'm going to do with them, but I'll more than likely either use them in my craft room or can a few things to give as gifts! I also love Granny's idea - so I might just use them as tea glasses when I have company come over!


----------



## TrailFarmgirl (Oct 30, 2010)

Our Ace hardware has them on sale for $8.99. I caved and bought some. I saw a tutorial online on how to make the lids look weathered and old, which I might try.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I bought 2 of them also. I just couldn't help myself, they are sooo pretty. They are still in the packaging because I haven't figured out what to do with them. My plan was to use them for storage on my open shelves, but I think I will steal GrannyG's idea and use them for drinks. (If I can't find something fun on Pinterest. )


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

ROTFLOL - I am so glad to hear I am not the only neurotic canning jar purchaser!

I struggled with it for a few weeks while they were on amazon but could not make myself pay that price plus shipping. Then they showed up and Kroger and I caved and bought 3 packs - yes I said 3. Stupid I know, as they were overpriced and...wait for it...I don't can anything! I use the plain ones for drinking glasses and just could not resist the pretty blue.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Too cute Paradox, lol! I managed to refrain on my last trip, but if they're still there next time I go to Target I'm sure I'll cave too!


----------



## northergardener (Dec 12, 2007)

I caved and bought some. 
I think canned pears would look pretty in them.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Meijer has them too and I've got a decent pay check coming this week. A couple boxes might end up on my shelf.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I've been eying them, too. I love the look of them BUT THAT PRICE! Now, the thought of buying them as drinking glasses....that may be the ticket. 6 glasses for $9 is a deal! I'm feeling week girls....may just have to run out to ACE, once my car is out of the shop.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

also guilty of buying a package of them. used them for jam!


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok, I have to admit, I have not bought any and don't plan to. I guess I just don't like the way they look. I like how the old blue jars look, but that's jmo.


----------



## Veronica (Oct 31, 2008)

Guilty here, too. Bought some at the local store for $9.99. They looked very pretty with the jam in them.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Well Kristine, I guess you're the sole voice of sanity here, lol! Maybe you should go shopping with the rest of us, to keep us in check, ha! I think I'm going to justify mine as drinking glasses, like GrannyG and the others.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Saw them, did not get them, too overpriced for me.
Nancy


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

Yes... drinking glasses...


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

I gotta say that I love ball jars for drinking glasses which is why I finally bought these even though they were more expensive than the clear ones. When we have BBQ's or outdoor parties I mix up some homemade lemonade, punch, or cherry sprite in ball jars with a lid and put them in a bucket of ice. Far better than dealing with iceing glasses and keeping flies out of punch bowls - plus it looks cute :bowtie:


----------



## Shames73 (Dec 17, 2012)

I also bought two cases. Now I'm hoarding them because I love them so much. I probably won't can in them but use them for storage of wonderful treasures


----------



## Shames73 (Dec 17, 2012)

Although I do wonder if they too will fade to that antique blue in 30 years one day


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Haven't bought any yet because I still have several dozen old ones still working fine. I wonder if the 'new blue' will still block as much UV as the olde blue. I don't know. The old blues definitely keep food fresher longer!


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm glad to see I wasn't the only one who couldn't resist. I picked up one case of quart jars. I couldn't believe I was going to pay 9 bucks for 6 quart jars. I scolded myself all the way to the checkout. 

I'm thinking of going back for another case.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Well, I admire those of you with some will power, lol. However, I'm on my way out to shop now, and if they still have them I'm going to buy two cases, ROFL!  Like I said before, I think I'll justify it by calling them "drinking glasses".  They're just too pretty to pass up, what can I say??

I've certainly wasted more money than that before, and these will probably last the rest of my life, so at least I'll have something to show for it.


----------



## GreenMother (Mar 15, 2013)

LOL. Picked up two packs at the farm store. Probably grab another pack tomorrow. They match my kitchen perfectly! I sure won't be giving away any canned goods in these.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

I've seen them, and they are neat looking. Not the slight greenish tint blue of yesteryear, but still neat looking. And no, I haven't bought any.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I have been looking at them, but haven't felt the need to buy yet. They are pretty tho.
I get tons of jars dirt cheap at sales. I always have a back stock needing to 
inspected an cleaned.
Maybe I will find some in a few years at a sale. LOL


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I've seen them and I'm glad they're making them. It's fun to have some choice.

But I don't think I'll buy any. To me, the color's wrong and the glass looks too perfect. I love the little flaws in the glass and the coarser edge at the top in the old ones. I do hope other folks enjoy them though. There's something for everyone!


----------



## BigHenTinyBrain (Apr 4, 2013)

I usually allow myself one pack of "fancy" jars each year... the cute tiny little half-a-cup ones, the squat round "marmalade" shaped ones, some with a beautiful bell shaped curve... maybe blue ones this year? 

Since they're usually smaller than my general utility sized jars I use them for gifts, and usually get most of them back from the recipients. That way I have a pretty wide variety of fancy jars after just a few years!


----------



## shelljo (Feb 1, 2005)

I've bought 3 six packs of them. Used 6 to can corn in. I think the corn is pretty in them! The beans I canned aren't as pretty, but still liked them. And, the other day, our grocery store had them on sale for $7.00, so I bought my third box. I'll probably use them especially since I ran out of pint jars. I hope they come out with more blue jars in other sizes. Jelly jars, quart jars, some of the "fancy shaped" jars. Yep, I hope we see more blue jars. (said the jar junkie...)


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

shelljo, you are a trouble maker. Blue jars in other styles and sizes. Now how can we pass those up????? I would buy a BUNCH. 

I like the quilted jelly jars for dried spices and herbs. Just think of how pretty those would be setting on my shelves.


----------



## elizaloo (Jul 5, 2010)

We bought some and put applesauce in them. It looks rather weird; sort of green and alien. I'm sure it will be yummy but I don't think we'll be giving them as gifts!

I thought they were too cute to pass up. We bought two cases and I might go back for more. DH is probably going to cut me off from canning supplies cause I'll bust the budget.:duel:


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

BigHenTinyBrain said:


> I usually allow myself one pack of "fancy" jars each year... the cute tiny little half-a-cup ones, the squat round "marmalade" shaped ones, some with a beautiful bell shaped curve... maybe blue ones this year?
> 
> Since they're usually smaller than my general utility sized jars I use them for gifts, and usually get most of them back from the recipients. That way I have a pretty wide variety of fancy jars after just a few years!


I love this idea! Would keep me in check when I want to splurge.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Well, I got my two boxes.  I got them at Ace Hardware for $8.99, rather than the $10.99 Target wanted. 

I like the idea of one box (or maybe two, depending on what they are, like these blue ones) of specialty jars every year. Thanks for the idea, BigHen!

You know, I never really heard of any good sales on jars or lids this year. In fact, most of the ones I saw regular price were higher than last year. Thank goodness I didn't need any. 

I think that so many people are using them for crafts nowadays that we may not see great sales any more. I know Pinterest is just covered with craft ideas for them. But I'm with Danaus...if they make other sizes or styles in the blue, I'll probably have to buy some anyway, ha!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I bought a dozen...haven't used them, yet. I was really thinking about drinking glasses b/c we use reg pints for that now.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I bought two cases, got them for 8.99 at WM. 
I haven't used them yet, but I'm thinking of filling them with my dried herbs from the garden. I have an open shelf I can put them on, and just think it'll look nice. I do have one complaint though, I really don't like the way the lids look, I know they can't go back to the glass lids, with the wires. but for some reason that big silver ring is a bit off putting to me. I'm going to crochet some little bonnets for mine to hide them.
Wouldn't it be great if they came out with a new color each year? Red, green, purple, they'd look great on open shelves......


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

I bought mine a long time ago at Target.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

hercsmama said:


> I do have one complaint though, I really don't like the way the lids look, I know they can't go back to the glass lids, with the wires. but for some reason that big silver ring is a bit off putting to me. I'm going to crochet some little bonnets for mine to hide them.
> 
> Wouldn't it be great if they came out with a new color each year? Red, green, purple, they'd look great on open shelves......


What a great idea! I used to crochet fancy lid toppers for gifts back in the 70s and 80s, don't really remember why I stopped. Or for those who don't do needlework, they could cut circles of fabric with pinking shears and tie them on with ribbon or jute twine to make them look rustic.

Uh oh, now you've done it! I'm picturing a big shelf with rows of multicolored jars filled with spices and mixes! You, you....enabler, you!  Maybe I'll get lucky and they'll never make all those colors! 

Actually, I did see on Pinterest how to color them any color you want, but I don't think it's food safe, so it would have to be just for looks.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

My local Meijer had the blue jars on clearance the other day. I don't have my receipt in front of me but IIRC the price was right around $7.50 for a box of 6.


----------



## backtocolo (May 1, 2012)

I held out until I got them at half off at lowes. I got them for 5.50 per box of 6. I got 5 boxes. I am going to use them to store spices etc in the kitchen. I WON'T be giving gifts in them. I am selfish like that


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

SAM'S CLUB HAS THEM!!!!! $9.91 or so for, get this, 12!!!!! Limited 100th anniversary packaging but what deal!!!!!

A word of warning though, supplies are limited and many have damaged rings. Of the boxes I looked at nearly all had at least 2 messed up, smashed on one side, rings. But when you compare less than $10 for 12 to the previous price of over $10 for only 6 it is a whale of a deal!!!!


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

I saw a 6 pack of pints at Meijers for $7 but I passed. Still have a couple dozen old bluie's which work fine - quarts too. I only do '_MY' _stuff in the blue. Any potential giveaways like jam or jelly are in clear jars because I don't want my blue's to disappear!


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

They'll probably be making quarts soon too. Canning is catching on again. But then we'll have to deal with the govt proclaiming it terrorism or something.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks Danaus, but you couldn't pay me enough money to get near a Sam's this close to the holidays, lol!  I hate shopping, traffic and crowds, so I make it a point not to have to go to town between Thanksgiving and New Year's unless it's an emergency.

Guess I'll just have to be satisfied with what I have already. Maybe they'll have more or other sizes next year, although Osiris is probably right. If the government stays on the path they've been on lately, anything to do with canning will probably be outlawed soon, lol.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Amazon has the pint Ball Heritage jars for $7.91/6.

Free shipping (at least today) if you order $35 or more.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I have so many antique blue/teal jars, no way would I buy any-but if they came in Pink, I'd be all over them.


----------

